# Trade: Penn International 50tw Combo for Waterfowl Shotgun



## NC-Norm-WB (Jul 25, 2008)

I have a Penn International 50tw paired with a Penn 80lb class rod. Rod has all rollers and Aftco straight butt. Has rod clamp, Penn heavy duty sock and reel cover as well. This combo has not seen water. I sold the boat before I had a chance to use it. The tag is still under the reel as seen in pics. This is a nice heavy duty and top quality set up.Looking to trade for a nice waterfowl shotgun. Feel free to pm me pics of what you have.


----------



## redhorse9902 (Jan 5, 2008)

What kind you interested in? Cannot see pics though


----------



## NC-Norm-WB (Jul 25, 2008)

Benelli, Browning, ect. 3'' Minimum and dipped preferred.
I can see pics. Does anyone else not see the pics? I can text them to you if needed.
Thanks


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

I see them on my desktop PC but not the phone which i think is normal for the mobile site.
Try switching to the full site at the bottom of the page if you are on a mobile or just use a computer.
Edit: yep if you switch to the full site you can see the pics on a phone.


----------



## NC-Norm-WB (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks for the clarification. I am currently seeing them on a PC too.


----------



## redhorse9902 (Jan 5, 2008)

I don't have either of those to trade. Only got a remington spr453. She's brand new. Put together and never fired


----------



## NC-Norm-WB (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks for the offer red, but I already have a few standard 12 gauges. Looking for one that can take the salt/elements better when needed and a bit more hidden.


----------



## NC-Norm-WB (Jul 25, 2008)

Now that I can almost hear the faint calls of the thunder chicken, I will also entertain trades on a nice camo turkey gun if anyone has one.
Thanks


----------



## NC-Norm-WB (Jul 25, 2008)

Bump


----------



## NC-Norm-WB (Jul 25, 2008)

Traded


----------

